# Yoshitsune Combat Jujutsu info



## bigfootsquatch (May 6, 2007)

http://www.depasqualejujitsu.com/html/body_jujutsu.html

Does anyone have any information on this system, this organization, and any thoughts on the way they go about certifying? ANY information is most welcome, thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2007)

I remember that Michael DePasquale Jr. was an editor for a martial arts magazine but I cannot remember which one.  His father was an old time Jujutsu practitioner but I believe he has passed away.  As to their system or training I cannot give you any information as I have not had any contact with them.

Here is there main website page : http://www.mawn.net/yoshitsunedojo.htm


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 8, 2007)

thanks for the info, what is your(and anyone elses) opinion on obtaining a shodan through this method? http://www.mawn.net/certification.htm is the link in case anyone missed it.

Shodan in Yoshitsune Combat Jujutsu-
120-160 hours over an 8 month period through 15-20 hour seminars, requirement is being a black belt in another style
cost-everything pans out to be about $3200


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 8, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> thanks for the info, what is your(and anyone elses) opinion on obtaining a shodan through this method? http://www.mawn.net/certification.htm is the link in case anyone missed it.
> 
> Shodan in Yoshitsune Combat Jujutsu-
> 120-160 hours over an 8 month period through 15-20 hour seminars, requirement is being a black belt in another style
> cost-everything pans out to be about $3200


 
Well my opinion is really not much.  Eight months of weekend training for a shodan and a total cost of $3200. :erg:


----------



## TjThunder (Jul 28, 2007)

The magazine he used to be the editor of was called "Karate International".  He also runs camps for aspiring action stars, WWE star Rob Van Dam can be seen in one of his advertisements before he made it big.  As for the course, IMO, don't do it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi I trained with a teacher who teaches this style.
First off the name Yoshitsune was taken from a famous Samurai.
My wife from Japan jokes maybe the Yoshitsune family can sue them.
Second it is Gendai jujutsu and if I recall comes from Hakko ryu.
From what I saw alot of it looked like Judo and some form of Karate mixed.
Also handling weapons and bowing are very unformal and the teacher I visited idea was more on kicking *** than compared to classical Budo.
This was my experience and impression with that particular teacher.
Other teacher's may reflect the school in a different matter.

I personally would spend my $3,000 and get a little training in Japan or
from a much more credited source.
Not to say that this style is not effective I agree it is but if you want Gendai jujutsu I think there are better schools and if you want classical Japanese jujutsu I think this is not for you.


----------

